# 2007 deer on cam



## Cut4fun (Jun 29, 2007)

This one has 13pts so far and has a drop tine on the right side with a split G2 kicker going straight back on the right side and left side has a split brow and split G2 kicker going straight back so far.


----------



## tree md (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice buck!

Here's a pic of some of my deer from a few months back.








Going out to check my camera later today. Hope I have a big boy like yours on it!


----------



## 55chevyparts (Sep 8, 2007)

Nothing big in my fields. Just bought a camera a little while ago to see what was making tracks.

First in velvet on 9-03





No velvet 9-06





Spike likes the salt block






Just interesting to see what is out there in the night.


----------



## 55chevyparts (Sep 8, 2007)

Brother sent me a video he shot from his front porch and I took some frame shots from it.


----------



## Cut4fun (Sep 9, 2007)

Good deal on the pics. That DT deer is getting mounted in velvet. He ended up a 15pt or 16pt if the velvet wasn't stretched on the split brow tine.


----------



## oneadam12 (Sep 10, 2007)

No deer yet, but I got hogs and turkeys.


----------



## PA Plumber (Sep 11, 2007)

Doe with twins.

I had a few pictures of this deer early in the year. It's neat to see her little ones now.


----------



## 820wards (Sep 11, 2007)

*CA Blacktails*

Here are a couple of pictures of some Northern CA Blacktails on my buddys ranch. 

jerry-


----------



## Timberhauler (Sep 12, 2007)

From the scouting I've done in the last week it looks like it should be a pretty good year.The signs are the best this year that I've seen in a long time.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Sep 16, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Good deal on the pics. That DT deer is getting mounted in velvet. He ended up a 15pt or 16pt if the velvet wasn't stretched on the split brow tine.




WOW....nice monster buck cut4fun. He grew alot from the late june pic to when he was killed. That's an awesome lookin rack. 

How bout telling us the story?


----------



## ddhlakebound (Sep 16, 2007)

oneadam12 said:


> No deer yet, but I got hogs and turkeys.



Sweet little hidey hole for that feeder oneadam. I'm jealous, I've been wanting to hunt hogs for a long time. We have a few here, up around Stockton Lake, and down by Table Rock, but I've only seen one live. I do have a nice sized skull I found near one of my deer blinds. It has a few BB's from a goose load embedded into the bone. 

I'm guessin those hogs to weigh 100-125lbs, is that in the ballpark? Any BIG ones runnin around?


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 17, 2007)

*deer*

This is one I will be after in two weeks just got the cam
has been out about a week!


----------



## oneadam12 (Sep 17, 2007)

ddhlakebound said:


> I'm guessin those hogs to weigh 100-125lbs, is that in the ballpark? Any BIG ones runnin around?



Nah, these are probably closer to the 60# range. My wife or my neighbor killed the sow earlier this year. We've killed 6 in the last two months. If my neighbor would shoot more often, we might make a little head way on them.

We've got a few big ones around, you just don't see them very often. I watch a 400 acre track for our neighboring land owner (different from the one above) and I thought he had a tresspasser one day, when I backed up to go see who was on the 4 wheeler, it drove off with no driver. :jawdrop: Nice hog that was, probably in the 400# range. They have killed two that size on that property in the last few years.


----------



## tree md (Nov 6, 2007)

Here's a couple recent pics of bucks from my camera:
















Here's a pic of the hogs I killed down in TX with my bow back in Feb. The one on the right went 125# I killed them within 10 minutes of each other:


----------



## PA Plumber (Nov 6, 2007)

Here are a couple pics of a deer from this week. I have seen 3 different deer in this area. A seven point, an eight point, and a fairly nice rack yesterday. It was at least an 8, but I couldn't get him to come in.


----------



## 55chevyparts (Nov 6, 2007)

Thought this was interesting. Four bucks and a bobcat on the back side of my property.


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 6, 2007)

Thats cool 55, I haven't seen a bobcat in the wild in a long time. Thanks for sharing.

There was a 28 point buck brought in where my DT deer is getting mounted at. Just 2nd hand info from my dad, 28 score-able points (meaning 1" or longer) most of the points are shooting straight up from the base of both antlers he said. Trying to get him to take a pic and send it to me.


----------

